# New Orleans Hornets (25-29) @ New Jersey Nets (25-29)..2/21/07



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

@









6:30pm CST
Continental Airlines Arena-East Rutherford, NJ

Preview​


> _The New Jersey Nets hope to have Jason Kidd back in the lineup as they host the New Orleans Hornets on Wednesday, though the All-Star point guard might not be around for long.
> 
> The game is the opener of a five-game homestand for the Nets, who are looking to turn around their season after limping into the All-Star break. The favorite to win the Atlantic Division before the season began, New Jersey has lost six of its last nine and is now 4 1/2 games behind first-place Toronto.
> 
> The Nets (25-29) are missing center Nenad Krstic, out for the year following knee surgery, and Richard Jefferson, who's out until at least March following ankle surgery. They also missed Kidd for the final two games before the break because of a sore back that also forced him to pull out of the All-Star game, though he did travel to Las Vegas to take part in the festivities._


Link

This is the first meeting of the season between these teams. I may not watch this game but I'm putting this thread here in case anyone wants to chat about it.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

west is puttin on a clinic out there, he just sunk a filthy three from the corner after making 3 other deep jumpers in a row.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

And it also looks like Paul is getting some stat love with assists tonight.

He didn't have much since injury return.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> *And it also looks like Paul is getting some stat love with assists tonight.*
> 
> He didn't have much since injury return.


You mean some guys are actually hitting the shots he's setting them up for? :eek8: 

Is Tyson going to make it 14 in a row with 12+ rebounds? He only has 5 so far. And quite a few turnovers.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

damn, paul just hit from deep. I've noticed he's been taking(and making) threes at a decent clip post injury, just imagine how much its gonna open up the lane for him if he can consistently hit long jumpers.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

It would be awesome if he starts to develop his jumper a little bit more, he's quite inconsistent with it right now.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

what in the ****, how could they not see that the ball hit the rim at the end of the third? thats seriously shameful, we just had 3 points wrongfully erased, on what was an easy call to make.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh.. 3rd quarters...

The Hornets are special, if they are leading at the half, they get beaten pretty bad on the 3rd.

If they are trailing, they play more seriously and make comebacks.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> You mean some guys are actually hitting the shots he's setting them up for? :eek8:
> 
> *Is Tyson going to make it 14 in a row with 12+ rebounds? He only has 5 so far. And quite a few turnovers.*


Looking like he's getting it tonight, how long will it be till he leads the league?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

it sure would be nice to have that 3 pointer, with a probable foul attached to it from pargo at the end of the third, but we still are up 5 right now. Even though they called the worst 5th foul on paul, he's still running the show like its nothin. dude it definately somethin special.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

and on a side note, david west has to be in the conversation for a top 10 pf in the league. its really debateable, considering the talent in the league at that position, but hes that good.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Damn Im surprised we won with Vince getting 42 points. Nice win for Byron Scott too...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I feel awkward about this win, don't really know why.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Byron made a great substitution when he took Devin Brown out the game. He was getting abused by Vince Carter. It's about time he got to beat his former team.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Shame we lost to the Bobcats.

Anyone else *really* misses Boki? Or is it just me?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

DAVID WEST. :cheers: 

I thought sure they'd call some lame foul on Paul and he'd be out of the game but it didn't happen. Yes bee-fan, Vince was abusing Devin.

Bobcats are beating the Wolves right now.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

West handled his business.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

supermati said:


> Shame we lost to the Bobcats.
> 
> Anyone else *really* misses Boki? Or is it just me?



I hated to lose Boki, he was one of my favorite players from that 18-64 team. 
But can someone tell me when he started dunking. He had two nice one handed dunks tonight. He must have found that part of his game in New Jersey.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TD width="800" valign="top"><TABLE width=800><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=160><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ysptblbdr2><TABLE class=yspwhitebg cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=ysprow1><TD height=18>1.</TD><TD> * Dallas</TD><TD align=right>-- </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2><TD height=18> 2.</TD><TD> * Phoenix</TD><TD align=right>4.0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1><TD height=18> 3.</TD><TD> San Antonio</TD><TD align=right>8.0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2><TD height=18> 4.</TD><TD> * Utah</TD><TD align=right>9.0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1><TD height=18> 5.</TD><TD> Houston</TD><TD align=right>10.5 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2><TD height=18> 6.</TD><TD> LA Lakers</TD><TD align=right>14.5 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1><TD height=18> 7.</TD><TD> Denver</TD><TD align=right>17.5 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2><TD height=18> 8.</TD><TD> New Orl/OKC</TD><TD align=right>19.0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1><TD height=18> 9.</TD><TD> Minnesota</TD><TD align=right>19.0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2><TD height=18> 10.</TD><TD> LA Clippers</TD><TD align=right>19.5 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1><TD height=18> 11.</TD><TD> Golden State</TD><TD align=right>19.5 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2><TD height=18> 12.</TD><TD> Sacramento</TD><TD align=right>20.5 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1><TD height=18> 13.</TD><TD> Portland</TD><TD align=right>22.0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2><TD height=18> 14.</TD><TD> Seattle</TD><TD align=right>23.0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1><TD height=18> 15.</TD><TD> Memphis</TD><TD align=right>31.0 </TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap width="1%" height=1><SPACER height="1" type="block" width="1"></TD><TD noWrap width="79%"><SPACER height="1" type="block" width="1"></TD><TD noWrap width="20%"><SPACER height="1" type="block" width="1"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD height=7><SPACER height="1" type="block" width="1"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width="14"> </TD>


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm not even going to get excited about them being in the 8th spot. We all know what happens when we get excited right? If Golden State wins tonight, they'll share the 8th spot with the Hornets.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


> EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. -- _David West scored a season-high 32 points and Chris Paul added 19 points and 11 assists to lead the New Orleans Hornets to a 111-107 victory over the New Jersey Nets on Wednesday night.
> 
> The Hornets overcame a season-high 46 points from Vince Carter, who along with teammate Jason Kidd has been the subject of persistent trade rumors as Thursday's 3 p.m. trade deadline approaches.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

the boki thing doesnt bug me that much, i'm actually a linten johnson supporter and am glad we have him. We have our own nachbar, his name is peja stojakavic, i tend to like him much better.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

GS just beat Memphis in OT. Hornets tied with GS. If playoffs started today, GS would be in because they own the tiebreaker over the Hornets.


----------

